
Show HN: Lazyday - Find something to watch - fjabre
https://lazyday.tv
======
fjabre
This project makes extensive use of Algolia. Lazyday is our minimalist
approach for finding a movie or show to watch with 0 ads.

------
nwrk
Bookmarked for lazy day

~~~
fjabre
sweet! thanks for checking it out.

